# COAST orange county CA fish club meets monthly 1st sunday of the month



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

COAST Fish Club, Costa Mesa, California

COAST meetings are held on the first Sunday of each month at:
*COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 
1845 Park Avenue, Costa Mesa *California​ Guests are always welcome!​


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

aww you gotta be kidding me i just moved from costa mesa 2 years ago....


----------

